# Hop River Shepherds



## Etrask (Sep 13, 2017)

Good morning!!! Has anyone had experience with Hop River Shepherds? They have a training, grooming, boarding kennel and breed GSD and Malinois. They are in Andover, CT
Thank you!:grin2:


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

GSD's, Malinois, Dutch Shepherds, Black Russian Terriers... 

Not anything that stands out to me. No links to Pedigree's, No Health Clearances listed. Doesn't mean they do not have them, but when advertising your business, most put that information right up front. Accomplishments are several years outdated. Could be the site just hasn't been updated?

Guess it all depends on what you are interested in doing with a pup.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I haven't looked at the site at all or looked for clearances, but I am always hesitant when a breeder breeds more than one breed. Two might be okay if they work both breeds and don't try to breed both at the same time. If they breed one breed in the beginning of the year, then the next breed more toward the end, that's okay. But I would seriously look in depth before deciding anything. That's good to do no matter what though!


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

It's an impressive package of services. They do train and title, and while the list of stud dogs and dams might look confusing, the overall picture makes sense to me and doesn't raise red flags--again, for me, personally. Looks worth a visit.


----------



## Etrask (Sep 13, 2017)

thank you everyone! I am mainly looking for a trainer. I'm a crazy researcher LOL! Friends of mine have a pup from them and I wanted to run it by this forum because I am always learning new things from everyone's knowledge. And I thought they were primarily a breeder and trainer and I wanted to see what you guys thought! I just got approved for a waiting list for my first choice breeder but I'll need a trainer in my area (eastern CT). I'll be asking about trainers under the appropriate thread also


----------

